# Bike fit snapshots



## T.M.H.N.E.T (5 Jul 2020)

View: https://www.instagram.com/p/Bof6mSKlr8Q/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link



View: https://www.instagram.com/p/BolIZdpFuoA/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link



View: https://www.instagram.com/p/Bon5TuNlV8R/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link



View: https://www.instagram.com/p/BoqkUkhlEZZ/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link



View: https://www.instagram.com/p/BoyBP8BlqD6/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (5 Jul 2020)

View: https://www.instagram.com/p/BpCPZH-FSl7/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link



View: https://www.instagram.com/p/BpGmdMslm5p/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link



View: https://www.instagram.com/p/BpSHn3BFvc-/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link



View: https://www.instagram.com/p/BpTmCcfF8Lp/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link



View: https://www.instagram.com/p/BpYmHRkFJem/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (5 Jul 2020)

View: https://www.instagram.com/p/BpjESYkFYty/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link



View: https://www.instagram.com/p/Bpta-HMFIjP/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link



View: https://www.instagram.com/p/BpwE23XlRhI/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link



View: https://www.instagram.com/p/Bp85dwTFR5e/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link



View: https://www.instagram.com/p/BqJiAT6FhrA/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2020)

All well and good, but of the many systems and concepts quite a few disagree and contradict each other in detail, and a few quite fundamentally.

You may as well post up some pictures of Jesus and suggest that his is the religion all religiousists should be following.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (5 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> All well and good, but of the many systems and concepts quite a few disagree and contradict each other in detail, and a few quite fundamentally.
> 
> You may as well post up some pictures of Jesus and suggest that his is the religion all religiousists should be following.


An awful lot of these fits are transferred from riders bikes to the jig, having been to a paint by numbers fitter. But that wasn't the point of the thread 🙊

Most of these things have been asked about recently, particularly in regard to making bikes that are too big feel smaller, with little to no consideration for anything else effected by the change.


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2020)

Unfortunately, it also doesn't help me specifically due to a slightly asymmetrical pelvis as a result of having broken it as a kid. Most of this is inapplicable to anyone who isn't youngish, completely flexible, injury free and perfectly formed.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (5 Jul 2020)

Not really, a proper fit considers the rider not just the dots, lasers and angles


----------

